
On Ed Witten and innate talent: a winding digression - paulpauper
https://kew1beans.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/219/
======
nabla9
Quanta magazine has good recent interview with Witten

A Physicist’s Physicist Ponders the Nature of Reality
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/edward-witten-ponders-the-
nat...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/edward-witten-ponders-the-nature-of-
reality-20171128/)

Witten comments Wheeler’s 'It from bit' essay, ponders dualities and says: 'I
tend to assume that space-time and everything in it are in some sense
emergent.'

